# Seiko 5 - Regulating



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

My Seiko 5 is running fast - about 5 mins/day. The regulator has 2 levers - can anyone tell me what they are for?

Thanks, ed.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Adjust the lever that points to the - / + symbols, NOT the other lever or you'll mess things up. (See picture here) Only move the lever in very tiny increments until you've got it to your satisfaction. I used a cocktail stick to push the lever. According to people far more knowledgeable than myself, if it's gaining as much as five minutes per day, the problem might be something to do with the mainspring.

Good luck with it Ed,

Andrew.


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Running_man said:


> Adjust the lever that points to the - / + symbols, NOT the other lever or you'll mess things up. (See picture here) Only move the lever in very tiny increments until you've got it to your satisfaction. I used a cocktail stick to push the lever. According to people far more knowledgeable than myself, if it's gaining as much as five minutes per day, the problem might be something to do with the mainspring.
> 
> Good luck with it Ed,
> 
> Andrew.


OK Andrew, thanks for your help









I'll let you know how it goes...

ed


----------

